# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Albin Kurti (1975 - )

## ILovePejaa

Albin Kurti eshte lindur me 24 Mars te vitit 1975 ne Prishtine. Shkollen fillore (1981-1989) dhe shkollen e mesme (1989-1993) perfundoj ne Prishtine me rezultat shembullore. Ne vitin akademik 1993/94, Albin Kurti, filloj studimet pran Fakultetit te Elektros ne Universitetit te Prishtines. 

Ne Gushte te vitit 1997, Albin hyri ne Unionin e pavarur te studenteve te Universitetit te Prishtines si antar i kryesise se Unionit me detyre mardhenjet me jashte. Albini ishte gjithashtu njeri nder organizatoret e protestave paqesore te studenteve te U.P per lirimin e objekteve shkollore te cilet mbaheshin nga profesoret dhe sutendet serb. Albini se bashku me kryesin e UPSUP organizuan protesta paqesore te studenteve me 1 tetor 1997, 29 tetor 1999, 30 dhejtor 1997 dhe 13 mars 1998.
Gjate kesaj kohe ishte ftuar ne disa takime ne Washington D.C, New York, Burksel, Kopenhagen, dhe ne Parlamentin Evropian ne Strasburg me qellim informimin e komunitetit boterore rreth kerkeses se ARSYESHËMe te studenteve. Albin gjithashtu eshte takuar edhe me personalitete te larta te politikes se jashtme boterore si Robin Cook (ish-ministri i jashtem i Britanise se Madhe), Kluas Kinkel (ish-minister i jashtem i Gjermanis), Huber Vedrine (minister i jashte i Frances), Rober Gelbard (ish-perfaqesuesi special i Presidenti Klinton per Ballkanin) dhe me ambasadoret dhe perfaqesuesit e ambasadave te vendeve perendimore te cilet ishit te akordituara ne Beograd Ne Gushte te vitit 1999, Albin filloj te punoj ne zyren e perfaqesuesit politik te UCK, Adem Demacit, ku sherbente si perkthyes.

Ne fillim te Marsit te vitit 1999, Albini nderprehu te gjithas aktivitetet ne UPSUP dhe pran zyres se Perfaqesusesit politik te UCK per te vazhduar studimet e tij ne universitet.
Gjate fushtates se bombardimeve te Nato-se, Albini mbeti (qendroj) ne Prishtine, kur policia serbe e arestoj ate me 27 prilli dhe deri me 1 Maj eshte mbajtur ne burgun e Prishtines. Me 2 Maj eshte transferuar ne burgun e Lipjanit ku ai qendroj deri me 10 qershor. Gjate kesaj kohe eshte tortoruar barbarishte. Albin eshte akuzuar per takimin me Richard Holbrooke (ku ne fakt, albin kurr nuk e ka takuar) dhe takimin me Christopher Hill.

Me 10 qersor, Albini dhe shume shqiptar te tjere te burgosur jane transferuar nga burgu i Lipjanit (Kosove) ne burgjet serbe. Me 12 Qershore Komitteti nderkombetar i Kryqit te Kuq informon qe Albini mbahet ne burgun e Pozarevac.  

Në Gjykatën e Qarkut në Nish, e cila e ka marrë kompetencën e Gjykatës së Qarkut në Prishtinë, ishte mbajtur gjykimi kundër Albin Kurtit, njërit prej udhëheqësve të studentëve shqiptarë, i cili ishte burgosur më 27 prill të vitit 1999, në Prishtinë. Në fillim të gjykimit, Albin Kurti ka deklaruar se është shtetas i Republikës së Kosovës, se nuk e pranon këtë gjykatë, por vetëm gjykatën e popullit të vet, se nuk do të përgjigjet në pyetjet e gjykatës dhe se refuzon avokatin. Në aktakuzë theksohet se Albin Kurti "gjatë vitit 1998, ka marrë pjesë në krijimin e bandës, e cila ka qenë në përbërje të Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës" dhe se ka marrë pjesë në "negociatat për këmbimin e policëve në Dragobil e Likoc", se ka "qenë anëtar ilegal i Kryesisë së Unionit të Pavarur të Studentëve të Universitetit të Prishtinës" dhe "sekretar i përfaqësusit politik të UÇK-së, Adem Demaçit".Gjatë këtij procesi gjyqësor, Albin Kurti, midis të tjerash, ka thënë se si anëtar i Kryesisë së Unionit të Pavarur të Studentëve dhe si kryetar i Komisionit për Bashkëpunim Ndërkombëtar të këtij Unioni ka organizuar demonstratat e studentëve, "që kishin për synim pavarësinë e Kosovës dhe marrjen e Universitetit dhe kthimin e studentëve dhe profesorëve shqiptarë". Sipas fjalëve të Albinit, qëllimi i demonstratave ka qenë "pavarësia e Kosovës dhe lufta kundër regjimit serb, i cili me forca policore e ka pushtuar Kosovën dhe ka ushtruar dhunë ndaj shqiptarëve". Albin Kurti po ashtu ka deklaruar para gjykatës se është e vërtetë se ka qenë sekretar i përfaqësuesit politik të UÇK-së, Adem Demaçit, dhe se këtë e ka bërë për shkak të admirimit dhe respektit ndaj tij dhe për ta përkrahur dhe paraqitur politikën e UÇK-së" për realizimin e qëllimit të shenjtë - Pavarësisë së Kosovës dhe çlirimit të shqiptarëve nga regjimi okupues fashist i Sllobodan Millosheviqit.
Albin Kurti u denua me 15 vjet dhe pasi ardhjes se Koshtunices ne pushtete u lirua.


*"I do not recognize this court, I can only be tried by a court of my people. I do not recognize this court just as I do not recognize Serbia nor Yugoslavia. This court is in the service of the day-to-day politics of the fascist regime of Slobodan Milosevic,"* declared Albin in his hearing in the district court of Nis, Serbia. He has refused a lawyer, aware of the fact that he will not receive a fair trial. *"I don't care how long you sentence me,"* he defiantly told the judge.

----------


## Brari

Ky Albin Kurti te mos mendoje se eshte me i mencur se RUGOVA.
Bashke me ate Dugollin te trus prapanicat e te mos behet qen i Demacit.

Populli ka votuar.

Nuk do ma populli "papagaj"  qe dalin me kry te vetin e bejne "cudira".
Doli Dauti me Rexh Selimin me kry te vet  athere dhe e pane mire se cfare bene..
Nuk ben tjeter vec i dhane Sllobos shancin me i marre 2.5 milion Kosovare e si me qen nji dore SANE  i hodhen matane maleve e ja dhuruan Majkos e Gligorovit sa ne Stankovac e sa ne Kukes.


Lavdi baces Klinton e Tony Blerit qe ja kishin inatin Sllobos nga Bosnja  se e shifnim ne ku ishin sot trimat e Hashim Adem Demucit dhe 2 milion shqiptaret e Kosoves..

----------


## Ushtari i mire

I do not recognize this court, I can only be tried by a court of my people. I do not recognize this court just as I do not recognize Serbia nor Yugoslavia. This court is in the service of the day-to-day politics of the fascist regime of Slobodan Milosevic," declared Albin in his hearing in the district court of Nis, Serbia. He has refused a lawyer, aware of the fact that he will not receive a fair trial. "I don't care how long you sentence me," he defiantly told the judge.



Te njejtat fjale qe ka perdor Sllobo ne Hage!
Madje dhe shenjat e pikesimit jane te njejta.

----------


## Kresha

O Brari,
Nuk ka e nuk do te kete papagall me te madh se ti. Aman, e ke persertitur 1000 here se Rugova eshte i zgjedhuri i popullit dhe me i mencuri. I morri vesh dynjaja mendimet e tua. Nuk ka teme politike ku se ke thene nje gje te tille. 

Tani edhe ekspert i percaktimeve te mencurise na qenke bere. :i habitur!:

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga Ushtari i mire_ 
> *I do not recognize this court, I can only be tried by a court of my people. I do not recognize this court just as I do not recognize Serbia nor Yugoslavia. This court is in the service of the day-to-day politics of the fascist regime of Slobodan Milosevic," declared Albin in his hearing in the district court of Nis, Serbia. He has refused a lawyer, aware of the fact that he will not receive a fair trial. "I don't care how long you sentence me," he defiantly told the judge.
> 
> 
> 
> Te njejtat fjale qe ka perdor Sllobo ne Hage!
> Madje dhe shenjat e pikesimit jane te njejta.*



 Zallheri, nje pyetje kisha ....Kronologjikisht, kush i ka thene i pari keto fjale ne gjyq , me pika e presje??? Kush del "kopjaci"??   :perqeshje:

----------


## Kresha

Prishtinë, 14.12.2001. 

Këta dy emra mbase nuk do të kishin asnjë lidhje mes vetes sikur ky i fundit të mos vinte në pozitë që të nënshkruajë një letër, me të cilën të parit do t'ia kthente lirinë, ndërsa vetes shpresat që të sigurojë koncesione. Albin Kurti, lider studentor nga Kosova, dhe Vojisllav Koshtunica, dikur lider opozitar në Serbi, tani president i RFJ, do të mund ta kenë njohur njëri-tjetrin nga intervistat në mjetet e informimit, ndërsa të vetmen pikë të përbashkët do të mund t'i kenë pasur qëndrimet kundër Sllobodan Millosheviqit, ish-president i Jugosllavisë, tash i akuzuar për krime lufte. Por, asgjë tjetër nuk i bashkonte. Të dy kishin synime të ndryshme dhe kërkonin rrugë të ndryshme për rrëzimin e Millosheviqit. Kurti, një student i ri që protestonte, ndërsa Koshtunica luftonte t'i sigurojë vetes elektorat për zgjedhjet e radhës. 

Por, një luftë në mes i vuri në lidhje që të dy. Albin Kurti gjatë konfliktit të Kosovës filloi të veprojë si sekretar i zyrës së përfaqësuesit politik të Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës, Adem Demaçit. Studenti i ri me flokë të gjatë, i rrahur shumë nga nami i "kryengritësit urban" dhe një nga drejtusit e protestave studentore të vitit 1997 që kërkonin kthimin në objektet e Universitetit të Prishtinës prej nga ishin dëbuar më 1991, u shndërrua në "të përkëdhelurin e zotit Demaçi". Megjithatë, flokët e tij të gjatë mbetën shenjë njohjeje deri më 28 prill të vitit 1999, kur u arrestua nga forcat serbe të sigurimit. Flokët e qethur po këtë ditë në burgun e Lipjanit ishin fillimi i rrugëtimit të tij gati trevjeçar, së bashku më rreth 2 mijë shqiptarë të tjerë të rrëmbyer gjatë periudhës së bombardimeve të NATO-s në fushatën hakmarrëse të Millosheviqit kundër shqiptarëve. Sikurse edhe shokët e tij, ai u transferua në burgjet e Serbisë më 10 qershor të vitit 1999, një ditë pasi oficerët jugosllavë e nënshkruan kapitullimin në Kumanovë para oficerëve të NATO-s. Të gjithë ata u shndërruan në pengje lufte, të cilat regjimi i Millosheviqit do t'i përdorte për "pazarin" politik që sapo kishte filluar me tërheqjen e trupave të tij nga Kosova. Emri i Kurtit ishte një ndër të shumtët, derisa një Gjykatë në qytetin e Nishit në Serbi nuk e dënoi atë me 15 vjet burgim nën akuzën "bashkim për veprimtari armiqësore dhe terrorizëm". (Nën këtë akuzë tashmë ishin dënuar shumë shqiptarë të Kosovës, ndërsa regjimi i Beogradit e trajtonte Ushtrinë Çlirimtare të Kosovës si organizatë terroriste). Kurti u bë i njohur gjatë një vizite të një grupi gazetarësh në burgjet serbe, me ç' rast theksoi se nuk i njeh gjyqet serbe, ndërsa veten e cilësoi si peng lufte. Një qëndrim të ngjashëm thuhej se kishin mbajtur edhe të burgosur të tjerë shqiptarë, por Kurti pati mundësinë që këtë ta thotë para kamerave televizive. 

Megjithatë, pas kësaj filloi një valë presionesh mbi regjimin e Beogradit për lirimin e zotit Kurti, ndërsa në Kosovë zuri fill një fushatë në kërkim të lirimit të tij. Të rinjtë bartnin T-shirt me mbishkrimin "Free Albin Kurti" dhe mblidheshin në koncerte rock-grupesh që ekzekutonin këngët e preferuara prej tij. Kurti po ngritej në idhull, ndërsa regjimi i Milloshevqit tashmë kishte filluar lirimin selektiv të të burgosurve, të cilët në fakt bliheshin me para të mëdha nga familjet e tyre. 

Por, Kurti dhe një pjesë e madhe e shokëve të tij të burgosur, nga të cilët edhe shumë studentë, u trashëguan edhe nga pushteti i ri në Beograd pas rrëzimit të regjimit të Millosheviqit. Trajtimi i tyre nuk ndryshoi shumë dhe ata edhe më tej trajtoheshin si "armiq", njëlloj sikurse nga regjimi pararendës. Vetëmse ata tashmë ishin pjesë e një "pazari" më të sofistikuar. Presidenti i ri jugosllav, Vojisllav Koshtunica, kishte trashëguar një "kapital" të mirë nga pararendësi i tij dhe duket se e kishte ndërmend ta shfrytëzojë akoma më mirë se i pari. Me namin e "presidentit demokrat", Koshtunica vazhdoi aty ku e kishte lënë Millosheviqi, me lirimin selektiv, varësisht nga momenti politik. Pak kohë pas zgjedhjeve të përgjithshme në Kosovë, Koshtunica e filloi një turne diplomatike nëpër qendrat botërore të vendosjes dhe në kthim e sipër e nënshkroi vendimin për lirimin nga burgu të Albin Kurtit. Një letër e mirë në periudhën kur ai po merrte "lavdata" për daljen e serbëve të Kosovës në zgjedhjet e përgjithshme në Kosovë, por kur njëkohësisht po përballej me trysninë për përmbushjen e zotimeve të bëra gjatë periudhës kur kërkonte përkrahjen e bashkësisë ndërkombëtare, ndërsa ardhmëria e shtetit të tij po varet nga lëvizjet politike në Mal të Zi... 

Megjithatë, ishte zoti Kurti vetë ai që e shpalli lirimin e tij si një përpjekje për "pazarllëk politik". Fill pas hyrjes në Kosovë, djaloshi me flokë të prerë shkurt dhe me të folurën prej politikani bëri thirrje që lirimi i tij të mos shndërrohet në festë. Mbi 200 të burgosur shqiptarë sa vazhdojnë të mbahen në burgjet serbe, sipas Kurtit, janë në gjendje shumë të rëndë. Një pjesë e madhe vuajnë nga tuberkulozi (TBC), të tjera vuajnë nga pasojat e plagëve të marra gjatë luftës, të cilat nuk janë shëruar ndonjëherë. Për këtë arsye zoti Kurti tha se *"momenti më i rëndë i jetës së tij ishte dita e lirimit"!*  


Sidoqoftë, kthimi i tij në shtëpi u shndërrua në ngjarje të bujshme mediale, ndërsa ish shefi i Kurtit, Adem Demaçi, tha se "ishte kthyer një forcë politike", ndërsa zoti Kurti nuk u kursye nga komentet që shkonin në këtë vijë, të cilat i arsyetonin pohimet e ish shefit që tashmë kishte shpallur se është "i gatshëm të jetë nën Albinin". Siç ndodh zakonisht në raste të tilla, emri i Kurtit zuri të bëhej pjesë e përditshmërisë politike dhe ngadalë po plotësohej ajo që ai vetë kishte kërkuar të mos ndodhte: "madhërimi i hapit të Vojisllav Koshtunicës". Ishte vetëm një organizatë humanitare nga Beogradi, e cila kërkoi "lirimin e menjëhërshëm të të gjithë shqiptarëve nga burgjet serbe, sepse me lirimin e zotit Kurti kishin marrë fund të gjitha arsyetimet për mbajtjen në burg të të tjerëve." 

Lirimi i Kurtit vuri sërish në titujt e gazetave pyetjen retorike: "Sa është bërë për të burgosurit shqiptarë?" Por, edhe pergjigjet ishin një retorikë tashmë njohur: "Është bërë pak". Megjithatë, kjo temë ka vazhduar të trajtohet vazhdimisht pas luftës në Kosovë. Derisa gjatë kohës së Millosheviqit pritej rrëzimi i tij për ta zgjidhur, pas rënies së tij priteshin momente të volitshme politike. Në bisedimet ndërmjet shefit të Misionit të Kombeve të Bashkuara në Kosovë (UNMIK), Hans Haekkerup, me zyrtarët e Beogradit për përfshirjen e serbëve në zgjedhjet e përgjithshme ishte përmendur edhe kjo çështje dhe, sipas Haekkerupit, ishte arritur një formë e marrëveshjes për transferimin e të burgosurve shqiptarë në Kosovë, ku do të gjykoheshin nga gjykatës ndërkombëtarë. Mirëpo, qeveria serbe po rriste "pazarin" duke kërkuar lirimin e ndërsjellë të të burgosurve. Në shkëmbim duket se janë këkruar serbët e akuzuar për krime lufte dhe "serbët që mabhen në burgjet dhe kampet sekrete", një tezë kjo e lancuar nga Koshtunica, e cila është përgënjeshtruar së fundi prerazi edhe nga zyrtarët më të lartë të NATO-s. 

Sido që të jetë, lirimi i Albin Kurtit ishte një lëvizje pozitive, pohojnë vëzhguesit, e cila mgjithatë nuk do të duhej t'i linte në hije të gjithë ata që nga prapa grilave kanë përcjellë rrugën e tij për në shtëpi. 

AIM Prishtinë, Besnik BALA

----------


## Kresha

> _Postuar më parë nga MI CORAZON_ 
> *Zallheri, nje pyetje kisha ....Kronologjikisht, kush i ka thene i pari keto fjale ne gjyq , me pika e presje??? Kush del "kopjaci"??  *


Albin Kurti i ka thene keto kur Millosheviqi ende ka qene duke jetuar ne Dedinje (e jo ne Hage).

----------


## Ushtari i mire

> _Postuar më parë nga MI CORAZON_ 
> *Zallheri, nje pyetje kisha ....Kronologjikisht, kush i ka thene i pari keto fjale ne gjyq , me pika e presje??? Kush del "kopjaci"??  *


Kopjaci qeka Milloshevici.
Po me te vertete te njejtat fjale, ncncncncnccnc.

U bo si ajo, fashistet jane te terbuar Drita.  Ata perdorin tortura nga me te pameshirshmet.  Njeriu s'di c'te beje, gelltit diku nje luge corbe te prishur dhe vjell tere jeten.
E pse pyt gjith tendenc ti Corazono?(lol)

----------


## MI CORAZON

Shvejk! Pse tendence eshte kjo???
Ky eshte "debat konstruktiv"....
Te kujtohet si tha Enea Zhegu tek "Lulekuqet mbi mure"....?
" NA ZHVILLON MENDJEN" !!!!     :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga Kresha_ 
> *Albin Kurti i ka thene keto kur Millosheviqi ende ka qene duke jetuar ne Dedinje (e jo ne Hage).*


 Ju falenderoj Kresha per informacionin ...por  une e kam te qarte kronologjine e ngjarjeve. Doja vetem ti thoja Shvejkut, se Sllobo na del kopjaci....

----------


## Kresha

> _Postuar më parë nga MI CORAZON_ 
> *Ju falenderoj Kresha per informacionin ...por  une e kam te qarte kronologjine e ngjarjeve. Doja vetem ti thoja Shvejkut, se Sllobo na del kopjaci....*


E pashe pasi qe e postova. 
Kerkoj falje

----------


## illiriani

Albi Kurti eshte nje shembull heroik per Kosoven. Ae shembull duhet ta ndjekin te gjithe shqiptaret. Po disa sikur edhe fakteve me te gjalla, iu bishterojne. Kete e bejne vetem ata qe nuk kane guxim ta bejne vepren e tij heroike! 

Albin Kurti eshte nje shembull heroik per Shqiptarine!

----------


## Ushtari i mire

O Corazono, pse e hoqe kapelen kur kaloi Albini?
Per respekt.
Po kur kalova une?
Per respekt. (lol)

----------


## ILovePejaa

Pershendetje.

Albi me te vertete ishte njeri nder udheheqesit e rrinise kosovare, i studenteve kosovare para luftes se pergjakshme 1998-1999. Guximi i tij, heroizmi i tij me kane krijuare nje pershtypje se Albi eshte ai ushtari i vertete per lirin e Kosoves pa uniforme ushtarake.

Por disa gjera nuk kane rrjedhur mire ne Unionin e Pavarur te Studenteve te U. te Prishtines. "Shoket" e Albinit, siq jane milionerat Bujar Dugolli (ish-minister) dhe deputet ne Kuvendin e Kosoves) dhe Driton Lajqi (deputete ne kuvendin e Kosoves),te cilet se bashku me Albinin ishin Drejtuesit e UPSUP, e shfrytezuan Albinin per t'ja arritur detyren qe e kishin marre permes SHIK-ut, mos njohja e institucioneve te Kosoves nga ana e studenteve, pra Albini pranoj ate detyre qe te behet vegel e tyre me dijeni apo pa dijeni.

Me vrasjen e studentit te UP Armend Dacit ne vitin 1996 ne Prishtine, krahu i majte e sulmonte vazhdimishte UPSUP, duke deshiruar qe Unioni te mos jete i pavarure por te sherben si qender sulmi kunder institucioneve te Kosoves te krijuara pas zgjedhjeve e vitit 1992 dhe ja arriten qellimin permes Albinit qe sipas mendimit tim Albini nuk ka qene i "vetedishem".

Por, ta gjykosh te kaluaren me pervojen e sotshme nuk eshte e drejte.

Ka edhe shume shume gjera per t'uh thene rreth UPSUP  pasi Albini permes UPSUP u behe i njohur. Ishte antar i kryesises se Unionit para kalimit te Unionit ne duarte e majtiseve dhe pas marrejese se Unionit me anen te votave te vjedhura.

Pse ishte pike strategjike Unioni per forcat qe kundershtonin institucionet e Kosoves dhe voten e popullit te vitit 1992?

----------


## Drini

Albin Kurti eshte nje thesar i rralle per Kosoven dhe shqiptarine.  

Edhe pse Albini ka bashkepunuar ne Unionin e Studenteve me injorantet e kuq Dugolli e Mavraj, ai nuk ka qene i indoktrinuar nga ideologjia marksiste. 

Mbetet te shpresojme se edhe ne te ardhmen Albini do te frymezohet vetem nga ideologjia kombetare.

----------


## Ari-Intimidator

ME tregoni dikush se cka eshte duke bere Kurti tash?  NUk di, nuk kam degjuar poer te ka nje kohe e gjate.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Me kujtohet nje gje qe e pate thene ai gjate seances se pare te gjykimit te tij: 

Ne pyetjen se cfare nenshtetesie kishte (pyetje pak ironike kjo) nga gjykatesi, Albini pergjigjet: 

*Une jam shtetas i Republikes se Kosoves...*

Me pate lene pershtypje guximi i tij dhe heroizmi. 

Per kete mund te denoheshe me vdekje. 

ASD

----------


## StterollA

Albin Kurti

----------


## Brari

Do ti deshiroja Albin Kurtit te distancohet nga mendjemedhenjte  dhe  arrogantet e  destruktivet Qosja e Demaci si dhe nga bishtrat e Shikut, Haliti, Mavraj, Luma etj.

Atdhetar i mire eshte ai qe i bindet votes se Popullit dhe atyre qe dalin ne krye me voten e Popullit.

Keshtu ti ilirian e Kresh mendjendriturit.

----------


## illiriani

Llapi,
e kam ndie nje gjyshe ku thoshte:"Mos me kane, qysh mos me kane - me kane s'te lane"  all me deke, e gjyq me rrnue...

Pa u formua individualiteti i shendoshe kombetar i shqiptarit, apo vetedija e paster kombetare - eshte shume veshtire te ecemi para! Ka koka e kaka, e kur kaka flet per koken - mjerim eshte! E sheh, disa edhe Albinit mundohen te ia 'rregullojne' ambrellen  :buzeqeshje: 
eh planeti
Ka
Ka

----------

